# Çocuğunuz / Çocuklarınız var mı?



## Pitt

Merhaba:

I'd like to know the correct sentence:

1) Çocuğunuz var mı?
2) Çocuklarınız var mı?

Selamlar


----------



## snoopymanatee

Pitt said:


> Merhaba:
> 
> I'd like to know the correct sentence:
> 
> 1) Çocuğunuz var mı?
> 2) Çocuklarınız var mı?
> 
> Selamlar


----------



## Rallino

Why is it wrong?

Çocuğunuz var mı? = Do you have a child?
Çocuklarınız var mı? = Do you have children?

I don't see any mistakes. Both are correct.


----------



## snoopymanatee

Yes, they are both _gramatically_ correct.

But, when we first meet someone, we do not say the second one.


----------



## Rallino

Well, yes. But that highly depends on the situation. We shouldn't comment on the _usage_ without seeing the context.


----------



## snoopymanatee

Rallino said:


> Well, yes. But that highly depends on the situation. We shouldn't comment on the _usage_ without seeing the context.



Absolutely.


----------



## Pitt

Thanks! The meaning is: _Have you got any children?
_


----------



## snoopymanatee

Pitt said:


> Thanks! The meaning is: _Have you got any children?
> _



Like Rallino said context is important, it may mean both.


----------



## Pitt

Teşekkür ederim!


----------

